# Loco w/ sound? DCC or not



## MaximAvs (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the ModelTrainForum, and am fairly new tot he model railroading hobby, although I have been fasinated by them for years. When a friend of mine got a new N scale train I thought it was the perfect size for me. I'm not sure if I'm posting this question in the right spot, but I'll try here.
Anyways, on to my question.

I just purchased an Atlas GP38-2 loco that is decoder ready(frame milled). I would ike to have sound from the loco but I'm not sure how much equipment I need(sound decoder for Atlas GP38-2 is MRC 1636). I've seen both a full DCC setup (a little pricey for me right now), and I've also come across a "Black Box" from MRC that is supposed to allow you to run sound out of a decoder loco.

Can someone give me suggestions as to a $$ friendly way of getting sounds to play out of my new little loco? or am I going to have to get a whole DCC setup for that option?

Thank you
Sean


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Sean.

Sorry that I can't help you. All of my trains are HO and the older DC type.

Keep cheeking in, someone will have the info that you are seeking soon.

John


----------

